
A car-sized asteroid made the closest Earth flyby a space rock has ever survived - bookofjoe
https://www.space.com/closest-asteroid-flyby-of-earth-recorded.html
======
techdragon
Another approach from sunwards, another new record, another reminder how much
more important it is that we put effort into making sure we can prevent
avoidable asteroid impacts.

------
nightcracker
...ever? That's a bold prediction.

------
asplake
Close! And if it had impacted?

